# Nothin Matters super moon report



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

There are many people that hate fishing on or around a full moon but I have historically had some of my better trips on these days. Yesterday was no exception. The morning bite was typical of the day after full moon fishing as we hit 3 super hot snapper spots and had ZERO fish in the box to show for it. I decided to make a run further offshore while the bite was dead to pass some time. When we arrived it was probably around 10:00 and the fish seemed to be waking up a little. The bite got better and better and by the middle of the day, it was incredible. The snappers, scamps and red groupers seemed to gobble up any bait we ran down. We had our snapper limit and needed 12 more groupers so I ran out to deeper water and the snowys were waiting on bottom with their mouths open as well. We quickly had our limit in a few drops and headed for the barn with high fives and smiles around. Our biggest snapper weighed 25.4 at Outcast




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Who says you don't kill big fish?

Fine job as usual Jake.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, nice catch! I always heard that 12 hours out from when the moon is straight overhead is feeding time for any fish/game. I don't know what hour that was on your trip, but as you said - no matter.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice bunch of Fish right there. Congrats on a good trip!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice board Capt. Jake.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice haul jake!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice looking trip for any moon! Those red grouper were pretty nice.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice congrats, did you use electric reels on the grouper?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome board you got there Capt.

A wall of grouper with Snapper on top. Thanks for posting.

Always enjoy your reports.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Jake!
catch 'em up.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn what a fine mess of fish !!!


----------

